# Kitten diarrhea & eye discharge



## dawn31 (May 6, 2008)

Hi I have recently had a kitten. He is 8 weeks old.
He has diarrhea and discharge from 1 eye.
He seems to be active and there are no signs of a cold.
I havent been feeding him milk. Just wet kitten food biscuits and water.
He was abandoned by his mother so is not very trained. 
Does anyone know weather i should be concerned and weather i should pay a visit to the vet.
Thankyou


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I would definatly be getting him to the vets asap! Discharge in the eyes could be conjunctivitus if there are no signs of flu. It could be quite serious if he was abandoned at an early age as his immune system will be weak because immunity won't have been passed on through the mothers milk.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

I would say take him the vets it could be nothing, but then again who knows? If your worried definatly take him  you would never forgive yourself if something happened and you didnt, Hopefully some of the more experienced cat owners will be on soon to give advice 

Edit: Whoops i see someone already has


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

take a look at this website, they may help:
Kitten with Discharge From One Eye


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Any news on this kitten ? The vets would be the best & safest bet. As he was abandoned, it could be anything. Sounds like not the best start and you sadly won't know what he's been exposed to. *


----------



## dawn31 (May 6, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the advice everyone.
Ive booked him in the vets i use. He,s in tomorrow.
The diarrhea seams to be clearing up. I think maybe he was nervous.
I have bathed the eye with water and cotton wool a few times today. It looks a lot better but im taking him to the vets anyway. I prefer that he gets checked out i wouldnt forgive myself if he went blind and like you all said with him being abandoned there are all kind of possibilities and i have another cat to consider. 
Ill post the vets verdict tomorrow.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks for the update Dawn Hope you get little man sorted tomorrow. Hopefully it will just be a sticky eye and the vet can give you Aureomycn or Feucethalmic(not sure thats the right spelling, lol) or something similar*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My cat had symptoms of conjunctavitous, which failed to respond to treatment. on the end she had chlamidia!!!
glad kitty's gettin a vet check


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I would keep the kitten away from your other cat until you have been to the vets, if it's an infectious form of conjunctivitus your other cat will catch it very easily!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck, i hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## dawn31 (May 6, 2008)

Hi all

Saw the vet today. He has conjunctivitis they have given him some drops called Fucithalmic. They said he had a little pot belly so have wormed him to. He did have a home for a week before i took over and it really angers me that people dont get these things sorted out when they first recieve their pet. Oh well he is sorted now.
I am going back next week for a check up and if his eye has cleared he,s starting his jabs.

Thankyou all for your replies
Really appreciated.

Dawn and fudge


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats great news Dawn, thanks for the update Glad you've got Fudge sorted. He's certainly found a loving home with an owner that will do whats right for him*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad little Fudge is going to be all right, looks like he landed on his paws with you!


----------

